
Show us amazingly long uptimes - miloc_c
I am always proud of my raspberrypi server at home. Its long uptime is almost 4 months!
[pi@rbp1]~$ uptime 
 15:31:17 up 114 days,  4:21,  2 users,  load average: 0.42, 0.23, 0.17
show me yours!
======
ktpsns
I sometimes noticed for long uptimes (like more then a year), the uptime
command shows an exclamation mark. However, I cannot find a threshold or even
the code for the exclamation mark at
[http://git.savannah.gnu.org/gitweb/?p=coreutils.git;a=blob;f...](http://git.savannah.gnu.org/gitweb/?p=coreutils.git;a=blob;f=src/uptime.c;h=c0869dbc4f939e65ea967b8ba840010e9009e40b;hb=HEAD)
\-- does anybody have an idea about that?

Is the exclamation mark intended to warn the admin to reboot (since there
might be an updated kernel, etc.), or does the system wow itself? ;-)

------
simonblack
Once upon a time it was a mark of pride to have a long uptime. My record was
six months plus one day. Why did I reboot? Because I needed to upgrade my
system.

Then I realised that big uptimes were a _bad_ sign, that they signified a
system that hadn't been kept up to date and was vulnerable.

------
wglb
At Mark Williams, we had a z8000 prototype, still in pieces, sitting on a lab
table, which was up for at least 180 days. It well may have been longer.

